# Weekend Yak Work...



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

This weekend I finally got started on rigging the Metro Express. After collecting parts and weighing numerous options, I began to execute my rigging plans.









First up was the fish finder mount. Instead of mounting the humminbird mount directly to the deck, I opted to use a scotty mount. I chose this option to keep the deck as flush as possible when the fish finder is not in use (like for when the yak is in storage or being transported). I combined the Scotty compact thread mount with the scotty Humminbird Post. My intent was to be able to simply unplug the fish finder and remove the entire post after a trip. 



















Using the included spacer as a template, I made a pencil outline for the mounting location.









Ideally a holesaw bit would be used, but the dremel works just fine. You just need to be careful...very careful. 








Err'ing on the side of caution, you want to cut just within the outline; switch to a sanding barrel/wheel after the hole is cut to make the hole just wide enough for a snug fit. 










I applied a generous bead of marine silicone to maintain the integrity of the hull.










Here's the mount, inserted...









Below the deck, its threaded tight. The bottom is secured with a screw-on cap.









The ALMOST final result:









Wires haven't been ran yet because I haven't received the new transducer yet. When I do, wires will be installed using a wire cap from West marine. I paid the store a visit on Friday and liked the flush, clean look of the wire caps. While they're not 100% water proof as is, this can be changed with a small dab of silicone. Here's a taste of how it will look...









Now on to the rod holders. I decided to install 4 rod holders...all mounted with bases behind the seat. Sounds crazy right? lol The first rod holder is comprised of several pieces. Attached to the deck is the Scotty Flush Mount bracket


































The Scotty Adjustable Rod Extender inserts into this mount. The opposite end
is finished off with a Scotty rod holder. I got this idea from mytmouse. It's a really good yet simple system that provides great versatility.

Behind this assembly, I installed a Sea Dog Flush Mount Rod Holder. As with the previous holes, I used the bottom of the mount as a template for my holes. This one was a little bit different however. The hole required for this is an oval. I simply cut my circle using my dremel, then made a series of small adjustments until the mount made a snug fit. This mount is a REALLY nice piece. It comes with a nice silicone gasket & cap. I added a small bead of sealant to the bottom side. Foursteps24 had a great suggestion for applying the silicone to the screw threads. Add a dab of sealant to one side, and as you screw the fastener in, it will twist its way around, coating the entire screw.

















It worked really well, and ensured a good seal. 

I repeated the same process for the other side of the yak. The flush mount rod holders will be used for rod storage while bottom fishing. I plan to have rigged rods back there so should I have a break off, I can grab a replacement rod opposed to having to retie & re-rig. With the adjustable extenders arms, I will be able to swing the arms forward, having a scotty holder at each side. 

If I am trolling, the rear flush mount holders will hold my rods while I'm trolling. The scottys can/will be removed while trolling. This combination of rod holders will give me the most flexibility for my intended use. 

Here are some pics of the end result















































Also big thanks to Fourstep24 for coming out to be a second set of eyes for me. He saved me from myself a couple of times, and was there to give me hell and take pics when I did stupid stuff. For example, I failed to adequately tighten the collet on the dremel while cutting a hole. The bit came out of the dremel and fell into the hull before I finished cutting the hole. 










After taking a picture of my look of disdain & despair...









He used his brain and common sense and told me how to get the bit out of the kayak. Good friends are great.

Thanks for all of the advice and input you guys have given me. I hope this thread helps someone someday.


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Wheels*

Where or what brand wheels are those? They look light and compact? I will be launching from a marina and need a set to save the bottom of my yak. Thank you


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

i bet you can't wait til the trophy season starts huh, lol


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Richard, yeah I am really anxious for this season!

Sndflee, that is the c-tug kayak cart. I got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## Ronaulmtd (Feb 8, 2011)

Metro- that looks like some really nice work- taking your time and attention to detail is paying off for you- after a few seasons, you figure out new options and when you get a new Yak- you put these ideas to work for your personal needs. I see you have the powered version- Torque. Does MD require you to register this as a powered boat?


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

*Wheels*



MetroMan said:


> Richard, yeah I am really anxious for this season!
> 
> Sndflee, that is the c-tug kayak cart. I got it a few weeks ago.


Thank you metro soon as typed the question I realized the maker was written on the strap. Of course you never know,Thanks


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

SNDFLEE said:


> Thank you metro soon as typed the question I realized the maker was written on the strap. Of course you never know,Thanks


No prob. I got it on ebay for a pretty good price. 



> Metro- that looks like some really nice work- taking your time and attention to detail is paying off for you- after a few seasons, you figure out new options and when you get a new Yak- you put these ideas to work for your personal needs. I see you have the powered version- Torque. Does MD require you to register this as a powered boat?


Thanks. Luckily I was able to rig this yak just as I envisioned. This set up will provide me the most versatility for both trolling and bottom fishing/drifting.

And yep, I had to register the kayak with the stated because it is indeed a motorized vessel. Luckily though, I purchased the yak in Maryland and already paid the sales tax. Therefore I didn't have to pay excise tax. With the boat being under 16ft (and less than 7.5hp) the registration is FREE. Leaving me only to pay a $2 title fee


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey MM looking good bro but might I sudgest mounting some flush mounts forward on the sides for trolling , I had mine on the back also thinking they would be out of the way for paddleing but miss hits cause I can't see them unless useing a clicker reel.
Those same Scotts/w exstenders would work great up front .
Just be sure to put them enough forward and out of paddle range.



jerry


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

nice layout Metro.... projects like that always seem to go better when thereis someone there to bust your chops once in a while !!! Definately liking those rod holder extensions !


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Jerry, the plan is to use my bait runner reels for trolling. Last season I was able to set the drag such that I could hear when I had a hit & run. (well it was only ONE time that I acutally had a hit while trolling) Hoping that method will continue to work.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

have any idea what lures you will be trolling this trophy season?


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I picked up a small umbrella-type rig from a flea market that looks to be kayak friendly...









That rig will be chased by a 6 or 9 inch swim shad. 

I also have other lures that I can't really remember the name of...stretch 25, rapala, etc. This will be my first full season of kayak fishing. So I am still trying to figure out what tackle will work best for me.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

looks like you got almost eveything ready to land that 40"+


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Yeah man. It's time to put all of this stuff to work.


----------



## Aaron T (May 9, 2000)

that is a nice job, good looking Yak. I have a OK Prowler and am really jealous of the rod storage. That would be nice to have.


----------

